# Wills Marine Boat Show



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

Wills Marine is having their annual winter Boat show this weekend February 29-march 2. Reduced prices on all 2007 and 2008 Models.

Sundance Bay Skiffs, Seaark Aluminum Boats,Evinrude E-TEC & 4 stroke motors and Magic Tilt boat trailers.

We are located at the corner of Barrancas and E. Street. 1200 Barrancas Ave.

for more information call 432-2383.


----------

